# Help me decide: 2x 7" mids or 1x 8" mid?



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm trying to decide between 2x 7" mids vs 1x 8" mid to play from 40hz-800hz. 

What I'm looking for is loudness, impact, and clarity. The potential driver candidates are 2x Dayton RS180-8 vs 1x Dayton RS225-8. Which one should I go with?


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

Sephiroth619 said:


> I'm trying to decide between 2x 7" mids vs 1x 8" mid to play from 40hz-800hz.
> 
> What I'm looking for is loudness, impact, and clarity. The potential driver candidates are 2x Dayton RS180-8 vs 1x Dayton RS225-8. Which one should I go with?


Umm... dual 7" drivers obviously...

Why can't you do dual 8's though???


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

Abaddon said:


> Why can't you do dual 8's though???


Can't afford it. The prices are somewhat similar between the dual 7's and the 8's, or at least used prices that I've found. Thanks for the reply btw.


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

Got a pair of used 7's in the garage if u wanna try them.


----------

